# Esoterica Blackpool Review



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Esoterica....anything seems to be good. Good smoking, good tasting. Good. 

And often a right bastard to find. Blackpool is not among the rare, but as I'd not had the pleasure I requested a sample, which TheRooster was so generous to provide. Not only did he send me a sample, but he did so in the finest Puff tradition. I set it aside for a morning in which I had time to get an initial taste, which was today.

My Bjarne saucer has been feeling a bit neglected of late as I have been getting to know my "new" Stanwell, so I pulled her from my goodie bag and prepped her for flight. The tobacco? Black as a cavendish, smelling of sweet Virginia and a surprisingly subtle anise. Licorice is not a flavor/note from which one would expect subtlety, but it pulls it off here. It is there, but not overmuch. The tobacco itself was still clumping a bit after the trip from casa gallo, but was dry enough to burn, if barely. Nevertheless, being an esoterica blend it packed nicely. The char took a bit to make happen, but once I got things set the pipe took of with aplomb. Creamy smoke poured from the pipe that had an almost soft mouthfeel, and the initial note was sweet VA goodness. I detected almost none of the anise, but on the retrohale I got some of the sweeter end of that flavor. Not the almost spicy licorice flavor, but the sweetness that one notes on an initial bite.

The licorice does show a bit more on the room note - I could actually smell it while I was smoking it, something that I can rarely do. It was never over the top with the smoke though, and I found Blackpool to be a mild and pleasant - albeit somewhat uncomplicated - smoke. As the bowl burned into the second half the sweetness abated somewhat and I could taste what I could best describe as gunpowder tea. Know the slightly acidic flavor that teas carry? That is what I noticed. Nice.

This was the fourth Esoterica that I have tried. Penzance and Stonehaven have both burned merrily in my pipes, and I absolutely LOVE Pembroke. Blackpool fails to disappoint, and deserves a spot in my rotation.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice review. I'll have to add this one to my wishlist, and maybe Pembroke too.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

DanR said:


> Nice review. I'll have to add this one to my wishlist, and maybe Pembroke too.


Can't recommend Pembroke enough. Know that tobacco that makes your eye twitch and then sends you into slouching, relaxing bliss? That's Pembroke for me. I LOVE THIS STUFF! 

Oh look - here's your address! Did that tickle?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Desertlifter said:


> Can't recommend Pembroke enough. Know that tobacco that makes your eye twitch and then sends you into slouching, relaxing bliss? That's Pembroke for me. I LOVE THIS STUFF!
> 
> Oh look - here's your address! Did that tickle?


You're something else, Brian! Thanks!!

Looking at your cellar, it looks as though you could use some LGF for the November review. Incoming!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Puffs finest tradition here. Nice review and to notch generosity!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I really wish you people would stop reviewing and mentioning all of these tasty sounding baccies! :bitchslap: :lol:

Seriously though, nice review, Brian!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

DanR said:


> You're something else, Brian! Thanks!!
> 
> Looking at your cellar, it looks as though you could use some LGF for the November review. Incoming!


Right back at ya - thanks! The sample of Pembroke that you "requested" is on its way. ipe:


----------

